# Catch Towel "The box is optional"



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanted to make a simple catchbox to practice my shooting in house, and in rainy days, I wanted something very simple, light, and with the ability to disassemble in order to be stored when not in use.

My inspiration was this:










So, with PVC pipe in mind, i made this design:



















Then I optimized the material to use less than 6 meters of PCV pipe:










I used this type of pipe:










And this connectors, 4 "T"´s, 6 elbows and 2 caps:










After about 40 minutes to an hour, here is the final piece:










I placed a towel and secure it with two plastic clothespins:










Finally, I placed a can and "Let the fun, begins"



















Later I will post a video of the catchbox in action.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome target stand. But holy heck I love that sweet THING!!!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. First thought that came to my mind was Back To the Future:

" Let me show you my plan for sending you home. Please excuse the crudity of this model. I didn't have time to build it to scale or paint it."

[reveals intricate tabletop model of the town square]


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Charles said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

nice!

Put a small tray under the towel and it'll stop the balls from rolling all over the place.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Awesome target stand. But holy heck I love that sweet THING!!!


Jajajaja Thanks!!

Here you can see the thing in action (I could´n find how to embed the video)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Wow. First thought that came to my mind was Back To the Future:
> 
> " Let me show you my plan for sending you home. Please excuse the crudity of this model. I didn't have time to build it to scale or paint it."
> 
> [reveals intricate tabletop model of the town square]


Jajajaja, I did have time!!!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Ha Ha! Yep...that's the scene. :rolling:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> nice!
> 
> Put a small tray under the towel and it'll stop the balls from rolling all over the place.


Thanks for the tip!!

The tray is part of the design, but for that I didn´t had time to make it!!!

But I found that one blue truck of my little son works almost perfect!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

BAT said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > nice!
> ...


Forget the tray you need a ramp to roll your ammo back to you!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


I smell a super elaborate Rube Goldberg machine build.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

When I was shooting the RailShot from Metro I had a BB hop out of the catchbox and land on my tape measure and roll all the way back to me.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

With some imagination, you can build different sizes and variations cathbox.

In my experience, an old t-shirt will last longer than the towel. I would put a hole in the towel in one shooting session.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...





Metropolicity said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > BAT said:
> ...


Mmmmmm, super elaborate Rube Goldberg machine build to roll your ammo back to you...........


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm thinking a small scale trebuchet


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> When I was shooting the RailShot from Metro I had a BB hop out of the catchbox and land on my tape measure and roll all the way back to me.


Ammo return. Where do you get those? Or are your BB's trained to come back.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

the ball return at the bowling ally was the first thing that came to my mind


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I made one from pvc that is very similar to this, but I intended it for outside use so made it a little different and larger.

I made it from 3/4" pvc instead of 1/2", as the 3/4" was less flexible and cost about the same at the local hardware store.

Instead of the stand at the bottom, instead I put two 1" tees on the top back piece, and that made the tees free sliding on the 3/4" horizontal back piece. I put 1" pvc pipe in the tees, and angled them back about 45 degrees to act as the stand for the unit.

I'll take pictures and post it one of these days; works pretty good.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nobodo said:


> I made one from pvc that is very similar to this, but I intended it for outside use so made it a little different and larger.
> 
> I made it from 3/4" pvc instead of 1/2", as the 3/4" was less flexible and cost about the same at the local hardware store.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice for outside group practice!! Waiting for those pics!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

JJH said:


> the ball return at the bowling ally was the first thing that came to my mind


Me too, I´m thinking of a tray connected to a PVC pipe, an let the gravity do the rest.....


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Great job man! That's an excellent design!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes I have made something very similar in the past. But I like your design better!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Wow. First thought that came to my mind was Back To the Future:
> 
> " Let me show you my plan for sending you home. Please excuse the crudity of this model. I didn't have time to build it to scale or paint it."
> 
> [reveals intricate tabletop model of the town square]


Let me show you the video of the catchbox in action. Please excuse the crudity of this video. I didn't have time to edit it, add fx or paint it." 

[flash]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jsAmfwwbB8[/flash]


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I like the "Thing" in your garage as much as I like you're impromptu back-stop  I had one for a summer, & selling it makes my top 20 lists of regrets


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice set-up looks kind of like the design from charles


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I like the "Thing" in your garage as much as I like you're impromptu back-stop  I had one for a summer, & selling it makes my top 20 lists of regrets


Thanks!!! Instead of impromptu I would like to call it "Practical back-stop" 

And too bad you sold your thing!! which year was it? Mine is a 79.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

bigron said:


> very nice set-up looks kind of like the design from charles


Thanks Big Ron!! where can I see a pic of Charles design?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BAT said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...I like the "Thing" in your garage as much as I like you're impromptu back-stop  I had one for a summer, & selling it makes my top 20 lists of regrets
> ...


It was a 72'. It needed work, was painted the most hideous shade of purple imaginable, & given that I was only 20 n didn't appreciate it, I sold it to this guy down the road who had a "thing" for VWs. I sort of just inherited it, so I thought I was the man selling it for $2200. Ifbi could travel through time, that's on the short list of things I'd like to slap my younger self one for...

Yours looks like it's in amazing shape, from what I can see of it


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Too bad you sold it!! Things are amazing cars, no matter the look or conditions of it. You can see my thing in action here:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, NICE!! That looks like FUN! Those kids looked like they were having a blast 

You guys must have faster & easier access to parts than I did up her; it seemed like EVERYTHING that was needed was a special order. I'd have never dreamed of taking mine off-road...LoL Thanks for posting those, man!


----------



## rg_sling (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm a newbie to Slingshots but have had one for a while. I live in an urban area so finding a place I thought I could safely shoot was a concern especially with the metal shot. I saw your design yesterday, ran over to the hardware store today and for about $11 and an hour total cut and assembly time, I have been able to take my first shots in a long time. I think I will get a fruit box to set below the towel to stop the shot but it works great. I haven't cemented the joints yet. I decided to wait to see how easy it is to shift around and how durable it is to assemble and disassemble but thanks for the design.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi rg.sling!

Great to hear that the catchbox design worked for you!! 

The fruit box is a great idea, and I haven´t cemented the joints yet, I been using it with marbles and steel ammo, so far so good, I don´t think I need to add cement, and I have the option of disassemble the catchbox to store it when not in use.

Cheers!!!


----------

